# what ,year/value



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

View attachment 152821View attachment 152695is this worth 500 ?? thanks to all replys


----------



## jpromo (May 24, 2014)

With that frame, chainguard, painted truss rods, I'd call it a 1941-42 bicycle. I see 500$ there. Nice bike, odd color scheme, tank, light; unmolested original.


----------



## npence (May 24, 2014)

Looks like a 41-42 Elgin deluxe I would give 5 bills for it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

*thank you*

i will try to buy it , thanks for the help , I like unmolested examples , and was not sure what I was doing , thanks again 

pb


----------



## videoranger (May 24, 2014)

Looks to be a very nice styled model and $500 is a very good price.


----------



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

*thanks*





Thanks , they sold it too me for 300.00 ,, will be at the dunnedin bicycle show next weekend , entered in the most original class ,, thanks again  walter branche


----------



## Wcben (May 24, 2014)

Cool bike Walter, congrats!


----------



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

*thanks,*

Hi, what color would this be , i have not picked the bike up/or seen it , ..thanks pb


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 24, 2014)

Looks like that rear carrier has the automatic brake light setup with the coaster brake hub switch. 

pap
.


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 24, 2014)

Major score! that's a maroon and tan color combo..that Elgin "alien" head light is a hard one to find..good job


----------



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks ,i really like to find all original,unmolested examples ,and this rig ,seems to be on the mark ,thanks again for the thoughts ,comments


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 24, 2014)

Aw man, Walter! That's awesome! $300, that's crazy!!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 24, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Aw man, Walter! That's awesome! $300, that's crazy!!




That's not crazy, crazy, _this_ is crazy ~








pap
.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 24, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> That's not crazy, crazy, _this_ is crazy ~
> 
> View attachment 152759
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA! You're always right GoodBad! That chick WAS crazy!


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2014)

*Elgin*

I'll give you the $500


----------



## walter branche (May 24, 2014)

*thanks*

i have been offered all kinds of stuff .. thanks


----------



## walter branche (May 27, 2014)

*bike is at my home ,help!!*

I need a front lense for an alien headlight,a red tail light cover for the automatic ,stoplight rack , thanks any help,thoughts,comments ,suggestions ??  wpb


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (May 27, 2014)

walter branche said:


> I need a front lense for an alien headlight,a red tail light cover for the automatic ,stoplight rack , thanks any help,thoughts,comments ,suggestions ??  wpb




Hey Walter, does the bike have the hub switch intact ?

pap
.


----------



## walter branche (May 27, 2014)

*thanks ,yes ,*

yes there is a switch like deal mounted to the side of the hub , when the brakes are applied , the the rotating piece comes in contact with a plate on the hub ??  thanks , i will go back and see how the wire hooks  pb


----------



## bricycle (May 27, 2014)

Walter, yer not gett'n out of da old stuff R ya?


----------



## walter branche (May 27, 2014)

*N e v e r*

[/ATTACH]






No way < never < not gonna happen ever ,,


----------



## bikewhorder (May 27, 2014)

walter branche said:


> [/ATTACH]View attachment 153116View attachment 153117View attachment 153118No way < never < not gonna happen ever ,,




Is that you in your foolish youth?


----------

